# compilation pic of us



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

got bored at work
im still adding more pics as i get em
thought id share
(all pics taken from NF and SR20 forums and are property of thier respective owners)


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice colage..........(sp)?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Aww I didn't make your collage.....you already have a couple of white B14's, I didnt want to be part of your stupid collage anyway.....

JK, looks good. What about cutting the cars out of the rectangular pics? Maybe next time you are bored?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

you have wayyy too much free time...lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that is so gangster radio :thumbup: ye haw! i got the corner :cheers:n whos car is the green 200sx? down and to the right o mine, i like the color of his se-r wheels


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i still have a lot of cars i need to add

i was kinda hoping this would inspire someone with real talen to make a photoshop of all the B14s


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i still have a lot of cars i need to add
> 
> i was kinda hoping this would inspire someone with real talen to make a photoshop of all the B14s



Off the chain! :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

booo i didnt make the cut either 
link to my pics for further collage


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my car is there lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

blake where my car?!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL
not tricked out enough haha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mine is there and all i got is se-r wheels lol.oh! :waving: and an antenna :thumbup:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't see any Nagora blue 200's, I'd like in.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

yay im in the pic ! :thumbup: 

hmm maybe ill have a go at this collage thingy too


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> LOL
> not tricked out enough haha


oh really ? :thumbup: i dont think you should underestimate the power of liu.

haha






jk


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im still adding cars guys
im gonna try and get everyone on NF

i was hoping someone with paintshop skills would give it a try


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> im still adding cars guys
> im gonna try and get everyone on NF
> 
> i was hoping someone with paintshop skills would give it a try


im making one too ... gathing the pics as we speak


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

U can find my car pics HERE


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

add me!


----------



## cream (Nov 17, 2004)

*03 maxima headlights*

who here knows where i can get a set of headlights the hid ones for the 03 mine were stolen ,. i heard this is common .. who has the hook up to get them for cheap ?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

cream said:


> who here knows where i can get a set of headlights the hid ones for the 03 mine were stolen ,. i heard this is common .. who has the hook up to get them for cheap ?



Wrong thread...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Haha my car is in there. I cant wait till its looking good. And hopful I can get that pic in there.


Looks good.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

That's mad sweet dude, you should do B15s when you get a chance also.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> oh really ? :thumbup: i dont think you should underestimate the power of liu.
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


 lol
you sell so many products for your car but yet ..you dont buy em yourself. Like .. i didn't see different grills on your car.. i might be wrong but from what ive seen it looks stock outside, no offense


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol
> you sell so many products for your car but yet ..you dont buy em yourself. Like .. i didn't see different grills on your car.. i might be wrong but from what ive seen it looks stock outside, no offense


Yea, But I love his HID. He also has a kid...kids come first


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i guess , in my case car comes first
thats why i ain't got a kid yet


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey i see my car hehe :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


>


bling! to the 99 bumpers :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the upper right one looks cool! haha


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> bling! to the 99 bumpers :thumbup:



The 98 200sx had it first!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> The 98 200sx had it first!!! :thumbup:


pshh!......yea i know


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> pshh!......yea i know


Still looks good though! :cheers:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Theres is a sweet ass black one in there with Amber corners......


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Y que pasa a mi?

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea get a shot of seths car with all the lights on while its kinda dark :thumbup: that would be cool, seth i tried to do what you have, not to be the same i just like the idea of being ready, and i cant figure out where i want to put my driving lights now (the fogs are where the stock fogs go, where did u put yours? have a write up? thanks, when i had the driving lights and no fogs i wish i had fogs, now i have fogs and no driving lights and want them too lol
never mind you have a completly different bumper than me sorry lol


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> U can find my car pics HERE


Jay, what is this that I see in your second pic. :thumbup: 

And good job with the collage Radio. My pics are in my sig if you want them.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

oh oh oh me me me............ I have 2 of them. 
Look in the sig........lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> oh oh oh me me me............ I have 2 of them.
> Look in the sig........lol


you need to make one you PS pimp

thats what i was hoping someone would do


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damnitt your avatar, its driving me nuts. I know I have seen that a billion time but just cant remember where.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Damnitt your avatar, its driving me nuts. I know I have seen that a billion time but just cant remember where.


looks like an album cover............eagals maybe?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Damnitt your avatar, its driving me nuts. I know I have seen that a billion time but just cant remember where.



















:thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well aint that somethin...........i dont remember that game, but then as a child i never really went to the arcade


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey guys....back on topic please!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

woops sorry :cheers: 

..ontopic> so where are all the other ones people said they were making?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> looks like an album cover............eagals maybe?


 lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The last starfighter. Now that was a good movie, and a pretty damn good game as well...lol sorry bout off topic.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, the movie sucked A$$


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol


shut up! lol..................tims gona have your ass fo ot!

how is it comin radio?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry guys, since you can't seem to stay on the topic of the thread......CLOSED!!!!


----------

